

How Critics Reviewed the Original Macintosh in 1984 - dangoldin
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2009/10/29/original-mac-reviews

======
jamesbritt
Two points:

1\. Using the phrase "new fangled" instantly paints you as a clueless Luddite.

2\. John C. Dvorak.

